
Bitmain’s R4 to Bring an In-Home Experience to Bitcoin Mining - posternut
https://news.bitcoin.com/bitmains-r4-bring-home-experience/
======
adocracy
the power efficiency is a good achievement, and the hashrate is great, but
it's hard to see how US/Brazil/German home miners can compete against the
energy costs (both pure hashing power, but also cooling costs) of regional
competitive advantages present in Iceland or Russia or Canada mining
locations. As mining efficiency approaches the Moore's Law limit present in
the commoditized CPU/storage markets, then power generation costs become the
true competitive markers?

